# Opinion about Samsung NP300E5Z-S0AIN



## FINEMAN (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this model good enough for moderate gaming,movie watching?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Seeing this config-
Samsung NP300E5Z-S0AIN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


Yup with the 520mx you can watch 1080p too easily 

Moderate gaming? Which games? Be specific.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Seeing this config-
> Samsung NP300E5Z-S0AIN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> 
> ...



Games like Modern Warfare,Farcry 2,FIFA etc.
And how about the Samsung laptop in particular?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Well for these laptops you should go for Ivy Bridge based laptops or A8 laptops

Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

or

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 7, 2012)

check out the 15R with 3rd gen processors. by specifying your range the experts will be guide you better.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> check out the 15R with 3rd gen processors. by specifying your range the experts will be guide you better.



My range is about Rs. 35,000.


----------



## Monk (Jul 8, 2012)

IMHO, that model is kinda outdated since Intel and Nvidia have launched their new processors and dGPUs. 
Please tell us your likes and dislikes. So we can suggest you other VFM models.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

Monk said:


> IMHO, that model is kinda outdated since Intel and Nvidia have launched their new processors and dGPUs.
> Please tell us your likes and dislikes. So we can suggest you other VFM models.



What do you mean by likes and dislikes? Is it brand name? If it is by requirements then i can say for which the laptop will be mostly used-
1. Watching movie(Picture quality must be good,screen resolution 1366*768 will be enough.
2. Some MS office work.
3. Reading (Ebooks) for study.
4. Web browsing.
5. Gaming ( I am not a hard gamer-for time pass and games like NFS,FIFA,MW3 etc. Weekly 5hrs gaming i think.
6. Laptop should last for min 2yrs. And the ASS must be good.


----------

